# Acer Aspire V5 Keyboard and built in mouse not working



## parkij55 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi I have a standard Acer Aspire V5 laptop. My son was playing with the computer and now the keyboard does not work except for the touchscreen . As well, the built in-mouse will not right click and drag things which makes it impossible to transfer files from one program to another. I'm not very computer literate so could you make any answers easy to follow.

Much appreciated,

Jim


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Is the laptop running Windows 8 ? Go to All Apps > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device Manager > Human Interface Devices > expand the list. 

From here you may see a 'Touch Screen' entry, disable. If there is no Touch Screen entry, then you will need to disable each entry one at a time, until you find which entry is the touch screen.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Another good test is to try hooking up an external usb keyboard to the laptop. If the problem does not occur with the external keyboard and you disable/re-enable or even reinstall the drivers alpena suggested, it's quite possible your keyboard failed and needs to be replaced. 

On the other hand if the external keyboard *ALSO* does not work; it's more likely your drivers got scrambled or attacked by a virus. Follow Alpena's suggestions again if you haven't already done so after the external keyboard test.

If nothing in device manager as far as drivers go you can then try the following:
*1)* Your Windows8 may have been attacked by a virus! This is very common when you let the kids play with your laptop! Go to the Virus/Malware forum for free expert help on that; see the link in my signature below. 

*2)* Attempt to run a *SYSTEM RESTORE* on your laptop and *"rollback"* your Windows8 to a point in time when it was working properly. This can be from yesterday to no more than 5 months ago. If the last time it worked correctly was *MORE* than 5 months ago; see #1 and #3 options.

*3) Backup all of your personal data to external media* and find your *FACTORY RECOVERY DISCS* that came with your laptop and completely reset the laptop to how it was when you opened the box and it was brand new. If you didn't get discs with the laptop, modern computers have a utility to do this; it's usually called *MEDIA CREATOR*. You can create discs with DVD blanks or USB media *DVDs are easier to do*. You may need from 3-12 DVD discs in order to do this. Your laptop may also have a hidden partition with this *RECOVERY* software already on your hard drive; so you may also be able to run this and preclude creating the discs or going on a scavenger hunt in your home to find them. 

Hopefully, you won't get down to Step #3. If you get a clean bill of health on from the virus/malware forum; you are looking at *SYSTEM RESTORE* or *FACTORY RECOVERY/RESET* to undo any other Windows corruption that may have occurred. :wink:

And, if you decide that all of this is too much for you to handle, you can always take your laptop to your local Computer Pro and get a diagnosis/estimate to repair this problem. :smile:

Let us know how it goes.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## parkij55 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Alpena and Bigbearjedi,

thankyou for all the advice. I will have a go and see what happens. Thanks again Jim


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Sure, glad to help! Looking forward to hearing back from you as to what happens.

BBJ


----------

